# Loop knots or snap Swivels



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering what is the best way to attach a hard bodied lure? :?

I don't know whether a loop knot is the way to go or to put a snap swivel on.

Cheers Sam


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

search.php


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I would say definitely a loop knot, ever since I'v elearnt them its all ive done. THe snap swivels I reckon make the lure look a little more unnatural and can often, especially in the poorer quality ones, fail on bigger fish. Its not much of a problem with the double snaps but the single ones it happens lall the time. THe only real advantage with snap swivels I see is the ease to change lures but a loop knot only takes 2 sec anyway. Only my personal opinion though.

Cheers,

Redman


----------



## mbp (Jul 25, 2008)

Being a guy with 'older eyesight' I tend to go with clips with my bream gear. The ones I use on my 4lb outfits are Decoy 00s. Quality Japan made and they are so tiny and light there is little or no difference in the action of the lure - so far I've caught many fish on hard boby lures and softys and I have not been let down by clip failure. 
The 'purists' will tell you that loop knots are the way to go with lures and the perfection loop or lefties loop are recomended. Get yourself a copy of "Geoff Wilson's Book of Knots" - Most good tackle stores will have it and I can recoment this is as a vital addition to any tackle box.
(they even do a couple of little waterproof versions which is really handy on the water) 
Cheers and good luck
mbp


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

whats a kraley?


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Loop knot for me as I like to change my knot when I change my lure. Its like a good luck thing. The loop knot is also so easy to tie.


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

I always use snaplocks (coastlock), easier and a lot quicker if you want to change lures or put a bait rig on.


----------



## LORTAP (Jun 19, 2008)

Loop knots for me ,it takes longer to change lures but they look more natural than what a swivel does & ive got myself convinced that i get more hits because of it ?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Aaah, what's a loop knot? :?


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd snap the swivels.............loop knots give more natural action ......ask a fly fisherman


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

.Thanks Paddy.

I had the idea that it was somehow a loop in the line, like a drop shot, that you could pass through the eye and over the lure. That way you could cange lures without untying and without shortnening the leader. But I couldn't figure out how you could pas a loop through the eye without putting a vague sideways pull on the lure.

Now I see it's just a loop through the eye. I'd imagine there would be numerous variations, including the trusty figure 8 that we use in climbing. The trouble is you have to cut and re-tie it each time. I'm lazy, so that means I'd never change lures. I think I'd catch more using snaps, losing some action and stealth, but changing lures more often.

After all, you never know how many times you have to change from a red and black Micro-min to a red and black Min-min to catch that thumper Redfin ;-) .


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you everyone for all of your advice. :lol: :lol: 
It was really helpfull. Although i think i'll try both methods and then make my mind up


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

madkeensam said:


> i think i'll try both methods and then make my mind up


....and that my Padwan learner, is how you will become a true Jedi.
May the Force be with you.


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

gday madkeen, i tie loop knots on my hb's, leave a couple of metres of leader and then a swivel for easy changing. i wrap the leader around the bib and keep them in their original packs, wiyh an elastic band to keep them in. cheers, dan


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Dan  
I'll have to try that one day


----------

